# Amazon sword sending off runners?



## sevenyearnight (May 1, 2011)

I thought my sword was blooming, but it seems to be making new plants. Both of my swords are shooting these toward the surface and out of the water. My question is, what do I do with these? Do I wait a little while and cut them under the roots? I have no where to replant them, so they'll have to be sold or given away.


----------



## KrazyFish (Dec 23, 2010)

I just trim mine as close to the root as possible - no problems. Mine shoots these out weekly and sometimes in multiples. It is just trying to procreate...


----------



## sevenyearnight (May 1, 2011)

Wow, what an auto correct typo. I meant to say "blooming" not "coming."


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

What you see is a flower stalk, that develops plants. It means your sword is happy and healthy, congrats!

-Gordon


----------



## sevenyearnight (May 1, 2011)

Thanks, I have 2 plants, and they're both doing this. I'll have to arrange something for the "babies" lol


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

It should grow to the surface. If you want to grow a new plant once it appears to have a set of leafs bend the baby down to the substrate keeping the stalk attached to the mother plant and it should take root.


----------



## sevenyearnight (May 1, 2011)

I actually don't want the new plants, those buggers are huge and I already have 2.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

They do that pretty commonly. If the runner grows out of the tank it will produce flowers. There's probably some variation, but all the sword flowers I've had were white with yellow centers and about 1" across.


----------



## sevenyearnight (May 1, 2011)

They're sticking out of the top already, I'll wait for flowers


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

You may have to trim it. I've had runners grow 6' long. It will still flower further back though. I've never tried to pollinate the flowers.


----------



## sevenyearnight (May 1, 2011)

I'm not equipped to pollinate flowers.


----------

